# Need help with this baby bird (i think its a cuckoo)



## spdevanand

Hi All,

I found this baby bird near a tree on a busy road. It was not able to fly and I could not see any other parent bird around. It was trying to jump and get into the road, so I had to pick it up and now its with me at home. I think this is a baby cuckoo (koel).. am I right ? 

The bird looks terribly tired and was not even keeping its eyes open for a long time  it was just dozing off in my hands. I took it the vet clinic and they dint find any problems with this bird, except that it is a young one and needs rest and food. If this is a cuckoo (koel), does anyone know what food can be feed to this baby? I am keeping this bird warm. Tried feeding it Luke warm water mixed with honey, it drank it (approximately 20 ml), but soon I noticed it started pooping. It was very very watery, may be since it might not have eaten any solids?

I need your help since I don't any prior experience in handling such young babies. I am worried I might loose it please let me what should I feed it, how do I take of it.


----------



## Panda

Try giving it peas and sweetcorn You may have to feed it if it does not eat on its own..


----------



## Charis

Can you post a picture that isn't quite as close up and next to a recognizable object, such as a pop can, so we can get an idea of size?


----------



## Feefo

Follow the usual protocol of warmth and rehydration before feeding.

Obviously this is not a bird that I have any knowledge of, but this is from Wikipedia:

Diet
The Asian Koel is omnivorous, consuming a variety of insects, caterpillars, eggs and small vertebrates. Adults feed mainly on fruit. They will sometimes defend fruiting trees that they forage in and chase away other frugivores.[32] They have been noted to be especially important in the dispersal of the sandalwood tree (Santalum album) in India. Large seeded fruits are sometimes quickly regurgitated near the parent tree while small seeded fruits are ingested and are likely to be deposited at greater distances from the parent tree.[33] They have a large gape and are capable of swallowing large fruits including the hard fruit of palms such as Arenga and Livistona.[5] They have occasionally been known to take eggs of small birds.[34][35]

Cynthia


----------



## altgirl35

okay i admit i know nothing about this bird than what i just looked up.
i don't think it's a baby (correct me if i am wrong) i think it is a male adult.
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...hl=en&sa=N&start=18&ei=iVDHSp_9N8bj8QbunrzhCA


----------



## altgirl35

what country are you in???
i think he is injured, maybe he hit a window or car and has a neck injury.


----------



## altgirl35

plus his tail is long a baby would have a shorter tail.
i would keep him hydrated by giving him water or pedialyte (not sure what it's called in your country) one drop on the tip of his beak at a time, it may take 2 drops for it to wick into his mouth, make sure he swallows before giving him more.
keep him quiet and warm, do you have any wildlife hospitals where you are??


----------



## plamenh

Hi Dev,
You can soak some dog/cat food and give it to him.
Other option is to boil egg and carrot in water until egg becomes hard and carrot soft. Take yolk and mush it with carrot (do not forget to give it warm, not too hot).
These birds are omnivores and they can eat almost everything, but I would give small quantities in the beginning.
Water and honey is good. You can also feed small pieces of fruit in the beak.
Treat her for parasites too.

P.S. It is Asian Koel
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_Koel


----------



## spdevanand

Thanks all for responding.

Yes looks like it is a koel for sure. Charis, you are right...will take a pic with a relative object so that you all can get its size right.
I really don't know if it's a baby...but i think it is judging by its size. Will need a better picture on that.

@altgirl35: I am from India...yes we do have a few animal shelters here but i am keeping that as the last option. Want to give it some rest and initial care before handing it over to them.

@feefo: i am keeping it hydrated by giving it a mixture of water and honey..thanks to your earlier posts  (learnt it from you all). And yes keeping it warm too.

Just wondering what to feed it  I don't know if it would eat grains...i can try. Plus as plamenh suggested can give it egg yolk and carrots. Since they are mainly insectivorous birds, wondering what to do.

Will take another pic and post it. Thanks all


----------



## altgirl35

he might not want to eat on his own, but you can try to soak some dry dog or cat food, hard boil or scramble up an egg and break it up in bite sized pieces.
blueberries, chopped up grapes, strawberries.
not sure what you have for pet stores but maybe they sell crickets and mealworms.
do you have any trees or bushes that have berries on them that these birds like?? you can go cut a few branches with berries on it for him.
if he won't eat on his own, he will need to be force fed, not an easy thing to do with an adult wild bird, you have to carefully pry the beak open, they usually resist, get it slightly parted then keep light pressure for a few seconds then you will feel his jaw relax and you can open it up more, don't put to much pressure on the tip of the beak keep it towards the side, the tip could break off and push one blueberry in one at a time letting him swallow each one before making him eat another one.


----------



## plamenh

The Asian Koel is omnivorous, consuming a variety of insects, caterpillars, eggs and small vertebrates. Adults feed mainly on fruit. They will sometimes defend fruiting trees that they forage in and chase away other frugivores.[32] They have been noted to be especially important in the dispersal of the sandalwood tree (Santalum album) in India. Large seeded fruits are sometimes quickly regurgitated near the parent tree while small seeded fruits are ingested and are likely to be deposited at greater distances from the parent tree.[33] They have a large gape and are capable of swallowing large fruits including the hard fruit of palms such as Arenga and Livistona.[5] They have occasionally been known to take eggs of small birds.[34][35]

They feed on the fruits of Thevetia peruviana which are known to be toxic to mammals.[36][37]

*These birds were once very popular in India as cagebirds. Feeding even on boiled rice, these hardy birds lived in captivity for as long as 14 years.[43]*


----------



## Feefo

A bit of egg would seem a safe bet.

Cynthia


----------



## spdevanand

I tried feeding mashed boiled rice and banana, but he does not seem to be able to swallow anything. He is spitting everything out. I even tried giving it sweet corn broken into small pieces but he din't eat that. 

He only response to water mixed with honey that i have been feeding at regular intervals. I have fixed a zero watt bulb just above his carrier so that he can get some warmth. I will again feeding him some food by making it into a very liquidy consistency. Hope the little bird responds better. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Feefo

Maybe it doesn't recognise the taste and texture of the food you have tried.

Altgirl has experience of rescuing different species of birds, I would try her suggestions. If you could find food that it recognises, like berries on a branch, it might feed itself.

BTW if you decide on trying live food don't use earthworms, don't give live slugs and if you give maggots make certain that they are clean (no black line).

Cynthia


----------



## altgirl35

the dog or cat food and eggs, are to mimic the animal based nutrition of insects, insectivores eat such a wide variety of insects there is no way we can mimic it in captivity, but we can offers some insects that are readily available to like mealworms, crickets, waxworms, or composting worms.
it also said that they eat fruit so what grows naturally around your area? i wouldn't feed banana's unless it's a natural food for them, banana's have a lot of potassium and it could be to much for him.
you can also get some jarred baby first foods, like baby chicken or turkey just try to find the ones with little or no salt, the more pure the better.
if this bird won't eat on his own, you should consider taking him to a professional, that has experience and the tools to force feed, so he will have the nutritional support he needs to heal from his injury if he can heal from his injury


----------



## Charis

altgirl35 said:


> the dog or cat food and eggs, are to mimic the animal based nutrition of insects, insectivores eat such a wide variety of insects there is no way we can mimic it in captivity, but we can offers some insects that are readily available to like mealworms, crickets, waxworms, or composting worms.
> it also said that they eat fruit so what grows naturally around your area? i wouldn't feed banana's unless it's a natural food for them, banana's have a lot of potassium and it could be to much for him.
> you can also get some jarred baby first foods, like baby chicken or turkey just try to find the ones with little or no salt, the more pure the better.
> *if this bird won't eat on his own, you should consider taking him to a professional, that has experience and the tools to force feed, so he will have the nutritional support he needs to heal from his injury if he can heal from his injury*


The challenge is finding someone in India that is a wildlife rehabber or even a vet that understands birds and will treat him.


----------



## altgirl35

i know, i think he mentioned he knew of a place, force feeding these kind of birds is so tricky, they are so easy to kill when it's not done perfectly, and even then just the stress of being force fed can kill them.
uhh this is tough, i wish he could just bring him over to my house


----------



## spdevanand

Thanks altgirl, Cynthia, Charis and everyone. Banana is one of the naturally grown fruits here. I would try feeding Apples as well. I am very doubtful if I will be able to get any kind of insects for this bird here  

Regarding the professional vets for birds... is just next to impossible  We don't have any vet who takes care of birds especially for these types of critical ones. My last option would be to hand over this bird to C U P A (http://www.cupabangalore.org/) but even they are not specialized in treating birds. 

The bird liked to be under the light the whole night, I have been feeding water mixed with honey.. I am suspecting it has got a major problem, because apart of from not eating, it still cannot keep it's head straight more than few mins  it's legs are not strong enough to give it support for standing.. here is the snap and this is how the bird is 98% of the time


----------



## altgirl35

it looks like CUPA treats birds, it might be worth a call to them. poor little bird, keep up the good work, keep him cozy warm and hydrated


----------



## plamenh

Posture is the same as in PMV affected birds. I don’t know if koels’ do get it, but supportive care is extremely important. You’ll need to find a way to feed it as illness may take some time.
Do you know how to tube feed birds?


----------



## altgirl35

if you go to the wildlife part of the website you can see some that they have rescued, sees like a wonderful place


----------



## ssfguy

Koel's love Mangoes, that's their favorite. They defend their Mango trees like no other. They do eat eggs and insects. Bird in picture is not a baby, it's a full grown bird. Might be suffering from car injury, check chest for swelling. 0 watt bulb is not going to keep it warm. Try heating pad or hot water bottle with towel on top and let the bird get some heat from it. You might have to force feed, try eggs, also place Mango in front and observe the reaction.


----------



## spdevanand

Hey all,

I tried feeding it banana and it was able to swallow it. These birds seem to be having a broad throat, so I had to push the food very much inside than what I would for my baby pigeon. Though it had very little, I felt something is better than nothing. I am trying to get few more fruits which are available here. Will let you know how it reacts.

@altgirl35: Yeah CUPA is good in treating the animals. I am a member of CUPA so I could kind of understand their treatments for birds. Though its not great, people still reach them as a last option. They generally send the birds / animals to Bannerghatta National Park (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bannerghatta_National_Park) after the recover from treatment. If someone wants to adopt any bird / animal from here, that is possible too. I am trying to reach out many people there to make sure they are going to care for this bird before giving it to them.

@plamenh: Exactly, I was also wondering if Koels also get affected by PMV  What treatment do we generally follow for PMV on Pigeons? I am thinking if I can do the same for this poor bird as well. I am able to hand feed this bird as of now, I have also seen the videos of tube feeding, so if necessary, I will tube feed this baby.

@ssfguy: Thanks for the information. Now I remember seeing these lovely voiced birds in the mango trees at my village when I was a youngster. In India, its now unfortunately not a season for mangos, so I need to try at multiple places and see if I can get it. I will do that. And yeah, I actually replaced that 0 watt bulb with 10 watts bulb so its better. I could feel the warmth myself when I kept my hands near the bulb.. thats where the bird likes to sit too.


----------



## plamenh

Please use either 60W bulb or add 2-liter coke plastic bottle with hot water wrapped in towel.
I had 30W infrared bulb and replaced with 100W infrared, as first one wasn't providing enough heat. Of course depends what is air temperature in India.
If you decide to go for tube feeding - 
- Use soft silicon tube, not hard plastic one.
- Lubricate it with veg oil before inserting it in.
- Insert it well inside 40~50 mm to avoid inhaling food.
- Give 5~10 ml at time press plunger slowly.
- Make sure the bird is pooping and crop is empty.

PMV is viral disease, only supportive care is required. Feeding, hydrating, vitamins, porbiotics.
Because of secondary infections (immunity is compromised) sometimes treatment with antibiotic is required.
As mentioned before, treatment for parasites would be my first choice, before anything else. (Ivermectin one drop between shoulders)
I agree with Ssfguy - this is adult bird as per Iris coloring. Concussion is also possibility.
In any case, hydrating with honey and feeding are priorities. Keep it warm, out of bright light in a quiet place.


----------



## spdevanand

Thanks Plamenh for the details. I do have Ivermectin. I also few other anti biotics, I will use them. I was observing the bird and it looks like an adult bird to me as well. It's beak were hard, claws were lengthy an sharp. I have been hydrating the bird and keeping it warm. I will replace the bulb as well.


----------



## Feefo

Please, please don't think of this bird as a pigeon, or treat it as you would a pigeon...you really need to talk to someone that understands the species. For example we don't know the location of the crop, whether it is bilateral or unilateral. Tube feeding without basic knowledge of its anatomy will be dangerous. 

Also, we are familiar with Pigeon paramyxovirus (APMV1), but this is *not* what this bird has. The species might be one of the various avian species affected by Exotic Newcastle Disease (APMV-1), which mainly affects poultry, but I doubt it .

This is the link to the places we know of in India. One of them might be able to give you advice on the telephone:

http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/pigeon-resources-f8/matilda-s-list-india-t302.htm

This site offers information on handling and feeding of various birds:

http://wildlife1.wildlifeinformation.org/Lists_HealthMan/Navigation_Online_Management/Management.htm


----------



## spdevanand

I guess handing it over to CUPA would be the only option left now. I will give it some probiotic and Ivermectic and then hand it over though I doubt if they can really do anything about this. Please don't think I am being overtly critical about them, I am telling this out of my experience and talking to people who have already been there.

CUPA is an ok place for homeless or injured animals which have no other place to go but they really lack funds or support to do reach out to a wider variety of animals or birds. I have personally seen and heard a lot of kittens and puppies that have been adopted from CUPA die due to feline virus or diarrhoea or other problems. It's a sad thing but yes they are trying their best to do whatever they can by the limited resources that they have.

Coming back to this bird, as Altgirl and Cynthia have suggested, will hand it over to them. Will also call a wildlife rescue helpline that i found from this site:

http://www.wildlifesos.org/contact/contacthome.htm

Got this from following one of the link Cynthia's sent that's in Delhi: http://www.friendicoes.org/

Thanks all for the concern and support, really appreciate it. Will keep you posted.


----------



## plamenh

Feefo is right that is allways good to ask someone with actual experience with this kind of birds.
By the way I would not suggest crop feeding if this was dangerous for the bird.

*Diets:* Koels, orioles and figbirds
Natural diet
Native fruit and berries and, occasionally, insects.

Captive diet
Fruit (whole and diced), water-soaked dog kibble (one to two small pieces per bird each day), and, occasionally, insects. A pinch of multi vitamin powder (available from pet shops) should also be sprinkled on the fruit pieces. Very thin birds can have fruit lightly sprinkled with Wombaroo high protein flying fox supplement or Heinz high protein baby cereal.

If the bird isn't eating
Put small pieces of fruit in the bird's beak and gently massage them down its throat. If the bird is severely debilitated, *crop feed it a puree of natural fruit (e.g. baby food)* and nectivore mix or polyaid (a food supplement available from bird suppliers).

Fruit should be replaced twice a day during hot, humid weather.

https://www.epa.qld.gov.au/nature_c...rers_kit/birds/care_of_adult_birds/diets.html


----------



## Feefo

> By the way I would not suggest crop feeding if this was dangerous for the bird.


There is _always_ an element of danger, even with a pigeon that has a large bilateral crop.

You have to know the weight of the bird to assess how much to gavage at any one time , you have to watch the bird's throat for signs of liquid backing up, you have to have an idea about the location of the specific bird's crop...they are not all miniature versions of a pigeon, some birds don't even have a crop.


----------



## plamenh

> There is always an element of danger, even with a pigeon that has a large bilateral crop.
> 
> You have to know the weight of the bird to assess how much to gavage at any one time , you have to watch the bird's throat for signs of liquid backing up, you have to have an idea about the location of the specific bird's crop...they are not all miniature versions of a pigeon, some birds don't even have a crop.


Agree, for the person who never did it before this is difficult and for the bird dangerous and possibly fatal procedure. It is allways better if bird can swallow food, even a pigeon. This kind of bird do have a crop and quite a big one though and I suggested tube feeding as Dev said that it is not swallowing food at all.


----------



## altgirl35

birds other than pigeons and doves take much much less by tube they have tiny crops in comparison.
generally we give 3%of their body weight so think smaller feedings more often than you would with a pigeon, start with with less and see how he does


----------



## altgirl35

i'm trying to find the average weight for these guys, can't find it, now i need to go feed the baby goldfinch, squirrels and clean everybody up!


----------



## plamenh

The study shows that Asian Koels swallow large fruits like those of Chinese fan palm (Livistona chinensis), Syzygium chumini and Arenga engleri whole. But they rapidly regurgitate the cleaned seeds, dropping them under the tree, rather than defecating them. This appears to be a common adaptation of specialist frugivores, presumably serving to reduce the weight and volume of material that must pass through the gut. On the other hand other birds peck the fruits and leave the seeds. When eating fruits like figs with small seeds, koels swallow them whole and defecate the seeds below the tree.
http://www.birdsinbackyards.net/bird/54


----------



## Feefo

That is very interesting, thank you for researching. But where does the separation of the flesh from the seeds take place?

The size of their gape or of the food they are able to swallow isn't a reliable indication of crop size...consider the owl, it swallows whole prey and regurgitates the indigestible materials in pellets, but it has no crop. Pigeons, on the other hand, eat small seeds but they have a large crop because it is used for storage and soaking. 

I am not saying you are wrong, just explaining why I would be so much more comfortable if we had access to someone who has hands-on knowledge of this bird.


----------



## altgirl35

so no more than 5mls/ccs of food i would do a little less to be on the safe side like 3mls/ccs.
other wise just keep doing the shoving in of the food, i wouldn't do strictly fruit, make sure he gets some protein also, even though he is a primary fruit eater.
try to get a few pieces of soaked dog food or egg into him also.
has he perked up at all???


----------



## spdevanand

Again, thanks everyone for your help and support. The bird's condition is almost same  I am continuing to keep it warm, hydrated, feeding few fruits and little bit of boiled rice. I first the Delhi contact number, they told me that they dint have any prior experience in handling such birds and again asked me to contact CUPA. I visited the PFA (People For Animal) site and contacted them. I also few photos where they have supposedly koels http://www.pfa-bangalore.org/Photos.aspx?AlbumId=35

I spoke to them and they agreed to take this bird for the treatment. I am not very sure about their support or treatment, but I am hoping it be better since they have had some experience in the past. I found them to be caring when I spoke to them over the phone. I am planning to take this bird by tomorrow morning to them and will let you all know what happens.


----------



## spdevanand

altgirl35 said:


> so no more than 5mls/ccs of food i would do a little less to be on the safe side like 3mls/ccs.
> other wise just keep doing the shoving in of the food, i wouldn't do strictly fruit, make sure he gets some protein also, even though he is a primary fruit eater.
> try to get a few pieces of soaked dog food or egg into him also.
> has he perked up at all???


altgirl35, he is still not perked up  he moves around a bit more but pretty much the same. Thanks for the help. I will definitely try feeding egg yoke and some cat food that I have.


----------



## plamenh

> That is very interesting, thank you for researching. But where does the separation of the flesh from the seeds take place?
> 
> The size of their gape or of the food they are able to swallow isn't a reliable indication of crop size...consider the owl, it swallows whole prey and regurgitates the indigestible materials in pellets, but it has no crop. Pigeons, on the other hand, eat small seeds but they have a large crop because it is used for storage and soaking.
> 
> I am not saying you are wrong, just explaining why I would be so much more comfortable if we had access to someone who has hands-on knowledge of this bird.


I know and I prefer too to rely on first hand information and professional help. Unfortunately here in SA I must rely only on myself and people from the forum. If I’m facing situation to let the bird die or try to help her, I’ll take a chance.

Here is some more info:
Mr. Emerson adds that, in cuckoo's crops he has found a yellowish substance that he can not but regard as egg, and adds, " I believe cuckoos do suck eggs as do most predatory birds." '•'
*' On skinning it (the cuckoo) I found its crop was full of a mash of eggshells. I carefully examined this mash and succeeded in separating the broken shells (held together partly by the inside skin) of at least seven eggs,...
http://www.archive.org/stream/ourcommoncuckooo00japp/ourcommoncuckooo00japp_djvu.txt


----------



## Feefo

> Unfortunately here in SA I must rely only on myself and people from the forum.


That is a shame. I hope that you will be able to find a compassionate vet that is willing and able to treat pigeons, they can't all have moved to the UK! (Perhaps I should explain that my vets in Norfolk, John D's vet is West Sussex and PigeonQueen's vet in London are all South African)


----------



## plamenh

Feefo said:


> That is a shame. I hope that you will be able to find a compassionate vet that is willing and able to treat pigeons, they can't all have moved to the UK! (Perhaps I should explain that my vets in Norfolk, John D's vet is West Sussex and PigeonQueen's vet in London are all South African)


Well at least you know more SA Vets willing to help pigeons than I do.
This is how the story goes:
5 years ago I found my first sick bird. I had no experience with pigeon diseases and my first enlightenment was to find a Vet. There are more than 10 Veterinary Clinics in the area where I live so I jumped in the car and taking sick bird with me started going around. The answer everywhere was – “We do not do birds only dogs and cats!” 
It’s Ok, I thought and asked do they know someone who does. Most of them didn’t some of them gave me telephone numbers.
I went home, phoned these numbers and the moment I mentioned feral pigeon, got rejected.
After that I started looking through telephone book, Internet and pet shops. Made a list of Veterinarians, Clinics and Wildlife organizations involved in avian species. It was long list that become considerably shorter after phoning and explaining what is all about.
Then I went to the first avian Vet who agreed to see the bird, he examined bird, gave Baytril injection and told me to come next day for another injection. When after third day bird wasn’t improving, I decided to go for second opinion and so I vent to another avian Vet. They were very polite, examined bird, told me that this is canker, that Baytril doesn’t work and because there is no cure bird must be euthanized. Pigeon was in such a petty condition at that time, that I agreed. In both places I paid generous bills, but what bothered me that bird died. Second and third pigeons had similar fate but with the end of their lives ended my list of the professionals in the avian field.
I did research on the Internet on pigeon diseases treatment and medications compared with the information I received from Vets about my sick birds and found that something was amiss. Not one of them was doing any lab analysis, fecal or blood microscope checks. They were just giving Baytril, Cortizone, Cycline injections and waiting for results. I was paying, wasting time and feeling grateful that they agreed to treat my birds while my birds were dying in my hands and I was helpless.

Then I started learning and doing things myself…

Believe me I don't do what I do just because I like to play doctor. I would prefer to have that magical place with knowledgeable people where you bring sick bird on the entrance and receive happy and healthy bird on the exit. I’m prepared to pay the bill.


----------



## Feefo

I think that we all have had the "canker experience", it is particularly galling to know, without doubt, that you have handed a strong and healthy pigeon over to be killed when just a little care would have saved it.


----------



## John_D

I can certainly relate to what you say there, Plamenh. I have had the runaround with canker. When I found sick birds on my balcony, years ago, I took them to a wildlife hospital where they do, I know, treat pigeons, as well as any other bird or animal regardless of 'status'. But, checking back, at least three of them were put down because they had 'very bad canker'. I had no idea what that was then, no internet and no reference points - and one assumes, too often, that 'they must know best'. 

Today, those birds would have a fighting chance without vets and wildlife hospitals, as would any pigeon with any of the more common problems we encounter (and even some not so common). Of course, we do have access to vets now who are willing to do what they can, vets who are _also_ willing to admit when something is outside their experience and to learn as they go, just as we have to. I do believe, though, it's people like you and Feefo and all the others on the forums who do the research, ask the questions and get stuck into the practicalities who really make the difference for a needy bird. 

Let's just hope for a turning point for Dev's Koel. I certainly have to admit that anything non-pigeon would be pretty nerve-wracking for me, and without a forum to go to I would be absolutely at a loss in that situation!

John


----------



## spdevanand

Hi Friends,

I took my bird to "People for Animals" clinic. The doctor checked the bird and suspected that it could have Spinal Cord Injury and Cervical Nerves could be affected too.. When he touched the bird's neck at some particular place, we could see the bird feeling very uneasy and painful  The doctor seemed to have some prior experience in handling birds. I was happy to hear about the importance of hydrating and hand feeding of food to the birds from this doctor. I got to know that they are having homeopathy & allopathy medicines for healing the internal nerve injuries. The Vet told me he is going to use these medicines for treating these bird. He also told me that they would take care hand feeding this bird. But I also got to know this kind of problem is very critical to handle and chances of recovery is only 30% possible  I dint want to just keep the bird with me, without trying the treatment even after knowing the problem that it is undergoing  So I have left this bird at the clinic for the treatment. I am hoping & praying this bird does not undergo more pain  I would stay in touch with the doctor to find the updates and visit the clinic too. I have asked the doctor to let me know before deciding on any major change in the treatment. 

Many and many thanks to all of you for all your support and prayers. I can't imagine how hard it would have been to me, to handle this bird without all your support and inputs.


----------



## Feefo

It sounds very promising. I hope that it will be OK....these things often take time to improve, so I hope that he is given that time.

Thank you for all you have done for this little one.


----------



## altgirl35

you did the right thing, and after you told me that the bird had no change, i was pretty worried, and frankly by the condition of the bird when found i was surprised he had made it through the night.
all you can do with spinal cord injuries is wait and see, steroids can help. then the question is is it humane to treat him, if they are in a lot of pain even after they get pain meds it's not.
i'm saying a prayer for the sweet bird, and thank you so much for lovingly caring for him


----------

